# How Much L-Tyrosine added to ECA stack?



## bookstar (Oct 19, 2004)

*L-Tyrosine with ECA stack?*

I read an article somewhere that people who are on the ECA stack should take L-Tyrosine to off-set short temper or depression, and supposadly it will increase the stack's effectiveness by 50% or more. I am unsure where I read it but I am wondering if anyone else has heard of this? Is it true that maybe we should take this along with the stack?

thank you.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 20, 2004)

Increase effectiveness? Not likely, not to any substantial and noticeable end.

Increase or reestablish the _subjective effects_ after they've worn off? Certainly. Tyrosine used alone or with caffeine provides a subtle but pleasant mental boost.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello,
I was told to add about 1 gram of l-tyrosine to each dose of the ECA stack. Another words 3 grams a day since I take 3 doses per day. Does this sound right? Or do you recommend a different dose?

Anyway, i bought the powder from bulknutrition.com (very cheap!). It says  1/4 teaspoon = 290 mg. So I guess i should take approximately 3/4 teaspoon plus maybe 1/8 teaspoon to get about 1 gram???

Anyway, please let me know. I don't want to screw myself up be taking to much. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not trying to be a prick (I don't have to try, I am one!), but why didn't you ask the question on this thread? There's no reason to start ten separate threads to ask ten questions related to one product.

500 mgs to 1 gram, several times per day, is a start. Higher doses are possibly more effective for those dealing with excessive stress or persistent depression and lethargy. If the dose is too high (relative to the person) it can cause anxiety.



> I don't want to screw myself up be taking to much.



Screw yourself up? The worse thing that can happen with excess tyrosine consumption is death. So stop worrying.


----------



## topolo (Oct 27, 2004)

Dante is the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2004)

I need to bulk up again so there will be enough room for everyone who wants to kiss my ass, or needs to.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

threads merged.


----------



## topolo (Oct 27, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> I need to bulk up again so there will be enough room for everyone who wants to kiss my ass, or needs to.




Ok, I'm ready...................


----------



## bookstar (Oct 27, 2004)

Me Too!!!
Thanks Dante ;-)


----------

